# Thought I would share...



## chaospony (Sep 19, 2008)

These are my newest paintings, they are a commissioned from photos. Just thought you guys might like a look...


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Very good mate. Some thing ive always wanted to do is paint properly. I like to dabble.


----------



## DiamondHooves (Mar 19, 2008)

you are good my daughter likes painting horse i will show her yours


----------



## chaospony (Sep 19, 2008)

DiamondHooves said:


> you are good my daughter likes painting horse i will show her yours


Yes please do!


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

i like them.x


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

They are great .. My big sis does pet portraits etc.. She is just doing a pile of paintings/drawings on world war 2.. they are very freaky...


----------

